
Revolutionary ‘Robotic Blacksmithing’ Technology Could Revive US Manufacturing - ph0rque
https://scitechdaily.com/revolutionary-robotic-blacksmithing-technology-could-revive-us-manufacturing/
======
joeatyl
Good lord, this article is unreadable...

~~~
yetihehe
And video is sped up 4x , but still too slow.

